# Dairy farms closest to Pattaya



## KnockKnock (Jan 11, 2015)

I am wanting to source 100 bags of cow manure for a large garden I am establishing in Pattaya. I know I can get good stuff from Pak Chong and Nong Chak - but does anyone know of dairy farms closer to Pattaya (to help reduce transport costs) ????


----------

